# Stella & Chewy's + Rudy = LOVE



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

As some of you might know, Rudy is as stubborn as he is lovable. I have tried so many foods in my search to find Rudy the most well-balanced diet that he would also enjoy. (Side note: thank goodness he is picky because that is what led me to an internet search about maltese picky eaters, which led me to my SM family!) Considering he was in picture perfect health and was consistently gaining weight and muscle, I decided to stop worrying so much about how much I was feeding him as long as he _was_ eating. Well, (isn't this how it always works) I found an answer to this dilemma the second I stopped looking for it! I picked up a pack of Stella and Chewy's beef patties yesterday at our local pet store, and I was stunned to see that Rudy not only ate it but was EXCITED about it!!!! and our 12 year old family fluff also loved it and she has been such a picky eater her whole life! 

We are still in the transition phase, so he is only getting a limited amount at this point, but it looks very promising! I know there are a ton of threads re: the best foods, but I wanted to add our story in case anyone can learn from it. I think what he likes the most about it is that it's packaged like treats and has the feel of treats more than dog food. I hope he keeps this up! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie adores her Stella and Chewy's, and has for many years. I'm glad it's working for you and Rudy Roo!


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Mika is a crazy picky eater, she won't eat dry food at all, and at one point she was down to 6 pounds which is way way to thin for her.

I finally discovered that she would eat a good quality canned food (after trying many different brands), warmed up in the microwave. Possibly the food smells better when warmed up? Anyway its been 6 months of this routine and she weighs 8 pounds now.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lola is also extremely picky but she loves S&C also. I'm glad you found something he likes. It kills me when Lola doesnt eat. So I could def related to your situation.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Leigh, how exciting that you found something Rudy just loves! S&C is a great food!!! I have not fed it exclusively for long periods yet, but Bailey has gone through a few bags of it (the beef, lamb and duck duck goose varieties) in the past and has done well on it. He loooves it and I would not hesitate to feed it to him as his main food (I would definitely rehydrate it though). Good thing you're transitioning him slowly - I remember when I first tried S&C with Bailey, it was soon after I had gotten him and he had not tried any form of raw before. He loved it so much that I ended up giving him a whole patty for dinner on the very first day - the next day he wasn't acting like himself and I was worried out of my mind...then finally figured out that he must have had a bad tummy ache because of my stupidity with the S&C (duh!). 

I'm so glad Rudy is loving it! Do you plan to eventually make it be his main food, or will you use it as a topper with his kibble?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Leigh, how exciting that you found something Rudy just loves! S&C is a great food!!! I have not fed it exclusively for long periods yet, but Bailey has gone through a few bags of it (the beef, lamb and duck duck goose varieties) in the past and has done well on it. He loooves it and I would not hesitate to feed it to him as his main food (I would definitely rehydrate it though). Good thing you're transitioning him slowly - I remember when I first tried S&C with Bailey, it was soon after I had gotten him and he had not tried any form of raw before. He loved it so much that I ended up giving him a whole patty for dinner on the very first day - the next day he wasn't acting like himself and I was worried out of my mind...then finally figured out that he must have had a bad tummy ache because of my stupidity with the S&C (duh!).
> 
> I'm so glad Rudy is loving it! Do you plan to eventually make it be his main food, or will you use it as a topper with his kibble?


I also wonder if it is good as a main food or if maybe S&C has to much protein for small dogs?

I feed Weruva can (1/3 cup) in morning and for dinner 1 patty of Stella n chewy rehydrated with 1 TBSP of veggies (carrots or sweet potato) and 1 TBSP of a grain (brown rice or whole wheat pasta). Neither one of my girls have grain allergies and the vet suggested I add a little more fiber to there diets to help digestion. Especially since Sasha had an episode of prolapsed rectum.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> Leigh, how exciting that you found something Rudy just loves! S&C is a great food!!! I have not fed it exclusively for long periods yet, but Bailey has gone through a few bags of it (the beef, lamb and duck duck goose varieties) in the past and has done well on it. He loooves it and I would not hesitate to feed it to him as his main food (I would definitely rehydrate it though). Good thing you're transitioning him slowly - I remember when I first tried S&C with Bailey, it was soon after I had gotten him and he had not tried any form of raw before. He loved it so much that I ended up giving him a whole patty for dinner on the very first day - the next day he wasn't acting like himself and I was worried out of my mind...then finally figured out that he must have had a bad tummy ache because of my stupidity with the S&C (duh!).
> 
> I*'*m so glad Rudy is loving it! *Do you plan to eventually make it be his main food, or will you use it as a topper with his kibble?*


Good question! I have been wondering this myself. I think I'm going to make sure that I have it on hand all the time so I will know that I at least have something he will eat. I'm not opposed to giving it as his main food, but I'm planning to use it as a topper for now. Problem is that he really really does not like to eat, so I can foresee myself giving in and just making the S&C his main food to give myself piece of mind that he is getting something nutritional in his belly. The most likely scenario is I will try to use it only as a topper, and the little stinker will just eat around his other food to get the S&C's bites. He is notorious for that! 

I'd love to hear what people think about feeding S&C's as a main food. (Keep in mind that I have tried almost every food recommended on here with no luck!)


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Bonnie adores her Stella and Chewy's, and has for many years. I'm glad it's working for you and Rudy Roo!


Bonnie has fine taste! Do you use it as her main food? Do you always rehydrate?



S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I also wonder if it is good as a main food or if maybe S&C has to much protein for small dogs?
> 
> I feed Weruva can (1/3 cup) in morning and for dinner 1 patty of Stella n chewy rehydrated with 1 TBSP of veggies (carrots or sweet potato) and 1 TBSP of a grain (brown rice or whole wheat pasta). Neither one of my girls have grain allergies and the vet suggested I add a little more fiber to there diets to help digestion. Especially since Sasha had an episode of prolapsed rectum.


I loved the Weruva line, Rudy however did not. He also shows no interest in veggies (he just plays with them and tosses them in the air so I have to throw them away because they end up on the floor:blink. I like the idea of giving the S&C patties rehydrated as his dinner. I might try that too. Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Leigh - yes, S&C is her main food. I feed her 1/2 patty in the morning and 1/2 patty mid afternoon, and then 1/4 patty at night. She has perfect poos and rarely has gas (of course, when she does, she can clear a room, but I doubt that has to do with her diet). I always rehydrate with a little warm water, just enough to moisten it. She likes the beef and lamb.


----------

